# Trying to eliminate play from a dividing head



## Norppu (Nov 29, 2020)

Trying to eliminate play from a dividing head
The Станкоимпорт dividing head, despite being built like a tank, has a severe case of play. It has radial as well as rotational play.
I make a precision washer to eliminate some of the radial play. The rotational play will be addressed as well.




The linked video is suited for persons with hearing difficulties as well as persons who do not understand my interpretation of spoken English language as it has hand written subtitles in English, Finnish and German languages.


----------

